# Anyone Interested In Making Some Small Parts.



## RUBZERK (Jul 13, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone would be interested in making some small parts?  Need them in a hurry.


----------



## vertcnc (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a home based cnc shop. Would need to see drawing. Send me a PM if you would like a quote.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 13, 2015)

What are you needing?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------

